# Unvollständige Anzeige der Eigenschaften



## *Sylabina* (Gast) (20. September 2006)

Hi,

bei meinem Charakter wird nur Name und Visitenkarte angezeigt. Das ist seit der Migration der Fall. Was habe ich ggf. falsch gemacht, oder was muss ich tun, damit alles wieder angezeigt wird.

Danke vorab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (20. September 2006)

*Sylabina* schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei meinem Charakter wird nur Name und Visitenkarte angezeigt. Das ist seit der Migration der Fall. Was habe ich ggf. falsch gemacht, oder was muss ich tun, damit alles wieder angezeigt wird.
> 
> ...


Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben.

Welche BLASC / Build Version nutzt du?

Welche Einstellungen hast du vorgenommen ?

Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung beim Upload,
wenn ja welche.

Link zum char ?


----------



## *Sylabina* (Gast) (20. September 2006)

es lag wohl an den einstellungen - die waren falsch

Danke


----------



## Flauwy (27. September 2006)

Hi, ich habe das gleiche Problem. Von meinen Chars wird nur der Name, Server und die Visitenkarten-Funktion angezeigt. 

Meine Version ist V.0.13.0 Build:219

BlasCrafter habe ich auch drauf. Beide Add-Ons sind aktiviert und funktionieren auch. Die Profile haben ich von beiden Chars mehrmals aktualisiert und auch die Einstellungen mehrfach überprüft. Häkchen sind alle gesetzt (Anzeigeoptionen: Ausrüstung + Fertigkeiten, Talente, Rezepte, sowie speziell für die beiden Chars explizit Häkchen gesetzt. BlasCrafter ist auch für meinen Server aktiviert. )

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Roran (28. September 2006)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe das gleiche Problem. Von meinen Chars wird nur der Name, Server und die Visitenkarten-Funktion angezeigt.
> 
> Meine Version ist V.0.13.0 Build:219
> 
> ...


Welcher char ?


----------



## Gast (28. September 2006)

@Roran: Hab das selbe Problem - TOKOLOSH, Ehrenwerte Gesellschaft, Server Dun Morogh. Wäre super, wenn Du mal nachschauen kannst. Hab auch in den Optionen aktiviert, dass alles bis auf Gold angezeigt werden kann.

k.A., woran es sonst noch liegen kann...

Danke

Toko


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> @Roran: Hab das selbe Problem - TOKOLOSH, Ehrenwerte Gesellschaft, Server Dun Morogh. Wäre super, wenn Du mal nachschauen kannst. Hab auch in den Optionen aktiviert, dass alles bis auf Gold angezeigt werden kann.



Hallo
Poste bitte mal deine BLASCProfiler.lua
Du findest diese in deinem WoW-Ordner unter ...\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua

So Long
Ras


----------



## Gast (28. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hallo
> Poste bitte mal deine BLASCProfiler.lua
> Du findest diese in deinem WoW-Ordner unter ...\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
> 
> ...




Kann ich leider erst machen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Oder meinst Du mit posten, diese noch mal up zu loaden? Btw.: Login scheint gerade auch nicht zu funktionieren. Kann mich nicht einloggen, das ist aber nicht so wild... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke - Toko


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Kann ich leider erst machen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Oder meinst Du mit posten, diese noch mal up zu loaden? Btw.: Login scheint gerade auch nicht zu funktionieren. Kann mich nicht einloggen, das ist aber nicht so wild...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hallo
Meine damit, dass du den Inhalt dieser Datei (kannst du mit einem beliebigen Texteditor öffnen, z.b Notepad) hier im Forum postest, damit wir uns diese mal genäuer anschauen können.

Bezüglich Login: Es wird an einem neuen Login-System gearbeitet... Hab bei mir zu hause das selbe prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long
Rascal


----------



## Gast (28. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hallo
> Meine damit, dass du den Inhalt dieser Datei (kannst du mit einem beliebigen Texteditor öffnen, z.b Notepad) hier im Forum postest, damit wir uns diese mal genäuer anschauen können.
> 
> Bezüglich Login: Es wird an einem neuen Login-System gearbeitet... Hab bei mir zu hause das selbe prob
> ...




Alles klar, poste den Inhalt nachher mal im Forum...  Danke schon mal!


----------



## *Tokolosh* (Gast) (28. September 2006)

Scheint so, als ob nur mein Bankchar korrekt übertragen wird. In der Lua.bak ist mein Main, aber ohne diese ganzen Angaben...

Hier mal der Inhalt der Lua:


```
BLASCProfile = {
	["char"] = {
		["Dun Morogh"] = {
			["Farmchinese"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 21,
					["dps"] = 2.499999881256378,
					["attackspeed"] = 2.000000094994903,
					["damage"] = "4:6",
					["attack"] = 1,
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 24,
					["sta"] = 23,
					["spi"] = 23,
					["agi"] = 20,
					["int"] = 17,
				},
				["mana"] = 100,
				["race"] = "Orc",
				["settings"] = {
					["Inventory"] = 1,
					["Talents"] = 1,
					["Equip"] = 1,
					["Recipes"] = 1,
					["Bank"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 0,
					["arcane"] = 0,
					["fire"] = 0,
					["shadow"] = 0,
					["nature"] = 0,
				},
				["armor"] = 40,
				["level"] = 1,
				["inv"] = {
					["6796:0:0"] = 1,
					["21222:0:0"] = 2,
					["13102:0:0"] = 1,
					["3030:0:0"] = 200,
					["3821:0:0"] = 20,
					["1315:0:0"] = 1,
					["13443:0:0"] = 5,
					["10620:0:0"] = 1,
					["16737:0:0"] = 1,
					["16713:0:0"] = 1,
					["18588:0:0"] = 3,
					["20665:0:2156"] = 1,
					["7974:0:0"] = 1,
					["20668:0:2156"] = 1,
					["18662:0:0"] = 2,
					["6948:0:0"] = 1,
					["7910:0:0"] = 1,
				},
				["pvprank"] = 0,
				["melee"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 26,
					["dps"] = 2.794642911733325,
					["attackspeed"] = 1.600000075995922,
					["damage"] = "3:5",
				},
				["health"] = 75,
				["guildname"] = "Saunaclub Trollschweiß",
				["equip"] = {
					["Ranged"] = "3111:0:0",
					["Shirt"] = "4335:0:0",
					["MainHand"] = "2092:0:0",
					["Feet"] = "121:0:0",
				},
				["class"] = "Schurke",
				["tradespec"] = {
					["S"] = 0,
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 0,
				},
				["talents"] = {
					["Kampf"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Täuschung"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Meucheln"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
				},
				["version"] = "0.12.0",
				["sex"] = 2,
				["guildrank"] = 1,
				["skills"] = {
					["Leder"] = "1:1",
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Dolche"] = "1:5",
					["Meucheln"] = "1:1",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "1:5",
					["Kampf"] = "1:1",
					["Sprache: Orcisch"] = "300:300",
					["Verteidigung"] = "1:5",
					["Wurfwaffen"] = "1:5",
				},
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0,
				["guildtitle"] = "Aufgießer",
			},
		},
	},
	["version"] = "0.12.0",
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
		["Auktionator Wabang"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 50,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 64,
					["zt"] = "Orgrimmar",
					["zone"] = 10012,
					["x"] = 55,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 50,
		},
	},
	["items"] = {
	},
}

BLASC_upload = 1

BLASC_Version = "0.13.0"
```


----------



## *Toko* (Gast) (29. September 2006)

Hat sich erledigt - Profil ist drin. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

